# Pet shop selling kittens and puppies!



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello,
Now i know this is not against any laws but is it right?
One of our local pet shops sells kittens and puppies in the windows one hot summer they had some collie pups in a little glass tank in the window and in another glass tank some kittens they had flys all over them and looked a mess with hardly any room to run about.
I find this really hard and always want to take them all home and find them homes myself, which is a plan lol.
Do you think this should be stopped there are no home vettings, he take any puppies or kittens do no back ground info is known so could have any number of problems.
These are the people in my eyes, and the puppy farmers, the bbc should have looked at. the more people know about this sort of thing and how to spot a good or bad breeder the better it is for the animals and novice owners.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

our petshop sell them for a huge amount of money which i dont really mind that as they are going to pay that amount hopfully they will get a good home, but i do agree with checks anyone can buy one and they dont have a lot of room i feel sorry for them and want all of them. but i think most not all pet shops are just in to making money cos i have been in and looked and some are covered in fleas i made a complaint to one near me.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

staflove said:


> our petshop sell them for a huge amount of money which i dont really mind that as they are going to pay that amount hopfully they will get a good home, but i do agree with checks anyone can buy one and they dont have a lot of room i feel sorry for them and want all of them. but i think most not all pet shops are just in to making money cos i have been in and looked and some are covered in fleas i made a complaint to one near me.


Unfortunately these are the ones that are keeping the puppy farmers in business as that is where they source their pups so although they are selling them for good money they are actually coming from very poor backgrounds


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

staflove said:


> our petshop sell them for a huge amount of money which i dont really mind that as they are going to pay that amount hopfully they will get a good home.


Unfortunately you can have all the money in the world and still have very little sense. You'd think with the price that hand reared parrots, reptiles and some pedigree dogs sell for people would take good care of them. Sadly it's not always the case. 

But until there is no longer a demand for them some petshops will continue to sell kitten and puppies.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

so if some one like me felt sorry for one a got one is that me just being two faced or am i just giving a kitten a good home? i know it will not help stop him but untill the laws changed nothing will. I'm in two minds just hate thinking of them in there.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

It's hard though isn't it? You don't want to create a demand for it, but you just can't leave them there.

I don't believe it is too faced to want to offer a kitten or puppy a chance at a happy life.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they should be stopped, we have a jollies near me and they get all the pups from puppy farms in wales and even ireland, and charge tons of money for them. 
they even sell for more than it would going to a proper breeder.

but then there is the silly poeple that buy them from these place's.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree Kittens and Puppies do NOT belong in a pet store. I work in a pet store and the first question I asked at my interview was do you sell kittens and puppies, she said NO, so I told her if she wanted to hire me I'd work for her. She thought that was funny I was interviewing her and hired me.LOL Although she used to let one of the rescue cat centres bring their cats in now she keeps a great big poster at the front door for them instead...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never saw a puppy or kitten for sale in a pet shop, the ones about here don't sell them
I hope i never do see this as it would break my heart, a pet shop is not a place for them


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The majority (if not all) puppies and kittens in pet shops for sale have come from puppy farmers ar accidental litters. You know nothing about their backgrounds/health so I'd avoid them, and feel sorry for the people that do go and buy from those places. (although to be fair I do know of a few people who have ended up with pet shop puppies years ago before it was thought of as cruel, and they have been happy and healthy).

Thankfully puppies and kittens in pet shops isn't so much of a problem over here as it is in America. I for one have been in loads of pet shops all over Scotland, and never seen puppies or kittens in any. Whereas in America, it is quite often seen as a normal sight (not saying Americans agree with it, its just more commonly done there).


----------

